# Reprofit for surrogacy



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Please, all the ladies who have done an IVF surrogacy cycle at Reprofit in the Czech republic: Did you use a satellite clinic to start the protocol? What are the typical drug protocols for surrogate and intended mother?


----------

